# Ford v-10 engines



## pjtaxi (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi: We are new to the board and pretty new to rving itself.  We have been looking for a 99 newer class a with options and having a hard time finding models with chev vortex engines.  Now comes the reason for this thread.  Most of the models we have found in our area, the Pacific Northwest are powered by Ford trition engines.  After talking to friend that have fleets of trucks, I find that they have  a problem blowing out spark plugs, mostly 1999 and 2000 which is about the years we can afford.  I know this subject has been posted before, but would like to hear of some people that havn't had trouble with the Ford engine.  After finding out about this problem my wife says we would be unwise to go ahead and buy a unit with these potential problems.   My mechanic says if I came in with blown plug he could have me going again in about 4 hours and $300.  But if we have a problem it's not going to happen here.  Any info will be appreciated.  Patrick :question:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Ford v-10 engines

Patrick we have the 2002 V10 with 40k and so far no problem.  Kind of a wash as the workhorse seems to be having all kind of brake problems.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Ford v-10 engines

Well Nash and Patrick I have a friend who has a Ford work truck which has a V10 and he has blown out 2 plugs within the pass 2 years, His mechanic had fixed it but at a decent price....Now Nash I have a 2003 Work Horse and never had a problem with my brakes, never. But it doesn't mean I want. There is a recall on them if you have had any problems , but so for they have not called mine in. As of now I have 28K on it. And I plan on putting a lot more miles on it as the weather breaks and Spring get here. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Ford v-10 engines

Hollis some seem to be having rotor problem but that could be caused by excessive braking.  Just seen a lot of complaints on the brakes but don't know the years.  Me personally I like the chevy but would not let it be a deal breaker.  Ford should have to issue a recall on blowing plugs but it'll never hapen. :angry:  Chey at least did a recall on the brakes but dont know what it was about.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Ford v-10 engines

This is what I was told from a trusted person.  If you check the tightness of the plugs at each oil change, you should not have a problem.  The problem.  The plugs are vibrating loose.  When the thread get down to the last couple of turns, POW!  Some have suggested using the blue not the red Lok Tight on the threads.  However I do not know of anyone who has tried this.  I too had a V-10, 2000.  No problems.  Now I have diesel and I would hate to go back to gas.    


 :8ball:


----------



## rubbachicken (Feb 6, 2010)

RE: Ford v-10 engines

if there is a known FIX, why not have it fixed "before" it brakes
if the fix would be $300, factor that into the initial cost
i've yet to own an rv, i camp in a VW vanagon at the moment, when i bought it, i went through and sorted "all" the problems, before they could cause me any problem, and while i had it in my workshop
it's not given me any issue's since
we have an understanding, i look after it, it looks after me
it has a full service every 3k miles, coolant, brake fluid, fuel lines changed every 2 years


----------



## C Nash (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: Ford v-10 engines

Mark not really a lot you can do about preventing plug blow out other than what TripleE suggested.  If you hear a odd noise you better stop and find wher the noise iis coming from. Some say it was earlier models before 2000 and some say later after HP was raised.  Problem IMO is not enogh threads on the plug and its aluminum heads. Being aluminum it is very easy to cross thread when replacing.  I would never remove a plug with an air wrench or install with same. Torque would also be advised when installing. As far as the fix before happening it involves iinstalling,dang mind went blank, help me out Rod, sugar kicked in,in the cyl plug hole and the 300 bucks is one cyl.  To do all ten would not be advisable IMO


----------



## rubbachicken (Feb 6, 2010)

RE: Ford v-10 engines

these are a better alternative to helicoils for if and when spark plugs get spat out
http://www.timesert.com/html/sparkplug.html
i've not lost one yet, i've had bug engines blow out their spark plugs, i've never had one blow out one of these with it 
i have blown a plug with a helicoil out on the drag strip :laugh: 
i've found them to be more relaible that helicoils over the years


----------



## C Nash (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: Ford v-10 engines

Thanks Mark, I could not think even of heli coil when I posted :laugh: guess that comes with age, smelling to much gas fumes and nose in the alkey powered Chevet dragster of the sons.  That kit is what the son has repaired several V10 with.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: Ford v-10 engines

Ford has a fix for the plug problem ,, and also ,, has had a repair tool designed by snap on for the removal of what is left of the plug ,, it actually blows the plug apart ,, and leaves some of it stil in the cyl head ,, yes ,, the fix is to heli coil ,, and i myself have done prolly 4 rv's and trucks ,, and yes they were pre 2000 models ,, the newer ones ,, now have a steel sleeve in the plug area ,, to reinforce the the head to spark plug contact area


----------



## Triple E (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: Ford v-10 engines

So Ford has a fix for the problem that they say "there is no problem".  Kind of sounds like talking with the wife.    :clown:  :laugh:   


 :8ball:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Ford v-10 engines

u got it Steve ,, there will be no recall unless something happens as in the Toyota case ,, but as i said they know about it ,, and unless still under warranty (doubt that 2010) they wii charge u for the so callled secret fix ,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Ford v-10 engines

good advice


----------



## tarstravels (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: Ford v-10 engines

Patrick, this is my first post to this Forum but I just want you to know that I have a 1999 Winnebago Adventurer 33V (33 ft) with the V10. I am the original owner and it now has 101,000 miles on it. Never had any problems and it's been a great coach.  We have made several cross-country trips. Of course, the main thing with a used coach is how it was used (or abused) by the previous owner(s).  Knock on wood, but luckily, we have been very happy with the V10.  Having said that, with the amount of traveling we do, we are now looking for a new coach...trying to decide if we still want gas or if we'll go with diesel this time...spend about 5 months a year in the coach now so we may want to go bigger. Good luck in your search. Tresa (RV life is great!)


----------



## C Nash (Mar 1, 2010)

Re: Ford v-10 engines

Welcome to the forum Tersa and thanks for the post.  This is what we need.  people that have been there and first hand info.


----------



## wildbuckaroo (Mar 27, 2010)

RE: Ford v-10 engines

Hi Patrick, I am a licenced technician and own a repair shop. This is a problem with the V-10, 5.4 and 4.6 engines and this is a real poor design. I have done several of these repairs on these engines. I hate these engines for this design flaw. Now you can have a long engine life all you have to do is have the plugs removed and inspected and retorqued every 25k and you should not have any problems with it. The bigger thing that I would worry about is when the crankshaft breaks as they have this problem to on the v-10 engines. I don't want to scare you but just want to educate you on them. Personally I would never have an RV with this engine for the fear of this happening because it would be a huge expense to have the crankshaft replaced. My choice would be to find one with a GM engine as they are pretty good. Now there are lots of these engine that will never have this happen but its like a pin that is pulled at the factory and its just a matter of time until it goes off.http://www.consumeraffairs.com/automotive/ford_spark.html.

PS. They fixed the problem in 04 and now you can't get the plugs out without them breaking off. This is crazy now if you change 8 plugs you can be sure that at least 3 of them will break off and it is a big job to get them out. If I had a choice I would rather have the engine with plugs that won't stay in rather than the ones that won't come out. Oh what a feeling!!!!!


----------

